# design sizing in corel - for plastisol transfer



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

If the size a vendor print size says 10x12, can I make my design 12x10 and they still be able to print them correctly?

sorry if this is a dumb question. my design just looks correct at 12x10 as opposed to 10x12.

also, is ganging a design as simple as duplicating it and arranging the design on the max size the vendor offers. for example if my left chest design is to be 3x3 can i just duplicate it on a 10x12 size and arrange them?

Thanks


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Yes, as long as it fits in the 10x12 box, you are fine. 10x12=12x10.

Also, yes on the ganging. But if it is a complex multi color design, you might want to ask them how many they can print on the same sheet without registration problems.

HTH,

DaveW


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks alot for the reply. right now i'm working with one color designs other than one i have that would be 4/5 colors.


----------

